# 05-06 Dead Pedal



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Did you know dead pedal on 05-06 Goat is just padding cast into carpet? I thought it was bracket with carpet over. I wish they put pad on it to match pedals. Has any one come up with good match for pedals?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

JHP has it in their sports pedals package.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> JHP has it in their sports pedals package.


I saw that, they said was for RHD and I would have to make a bracket or fab. I never got a firm price but sounded expensive for kit. I think I would op for HSV kit if I were to go that rout. I have seen 1 or 2 on factory Imports that would look good, think 1 was Lexis. You would think some one would offer 1 by now for GTO.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2206&highlight=accelerator+aussie

I put this in a while ago -- and it's still working great. Piece of cake to do, too.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2206&highlight=accelerator+aussie
> 
> I put this in a while ago -- and it's still working great. Piece of cake to do, too.


Thats on 04 right? I bought 1 of those gas pedals but dont know how to mount it flush on carpet 05 havent realy tried but nothing comes to mind.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, it's an 04. Any way you can remove the bump in the carpet? If so, then all you need is an L bracket, a couple of washers and three screws. I found a guy who makes L brackets cheap. If you're serious, I can track his info down for you.


----------

